# [Multimedia]emerge media-sound/clementine-1.4.0 fail(Close)

## Eleazar Anzola

Buena a todos,

He estado actualizando mi sistema con regularidad y desde hace algunos días me esta presentando errores con Clementine, ya he intentado cambaindo el MAKEOPTS a valores de -1 por algnos errores vistos en los foros con ninja pero no ha resuelto el problema.

Aquí dejo las salidas a ver si alguien me da luces de donde debo hacer el ajuste para resolver.

Error:

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/11.1.0/include/g++-v11/ext/numeric_traits.h:64:53: note: ‘std::__is_integer<__int128 unsigned>::__value’ evaluates to false

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/11.1.0/include/g++-v11/bits/stl_algo.h:66,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/11.1.0/include/g++-v11/algorithm:62,

                 from /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/qglobal.h:142,

                 from /usr/include/qt5/QtGui/qtguiglobal.h:43,

                 from /usr/include/qt5/QtGui/qimage.h:43,

                 from /usr/include/qt5/QtGui/QImage:1,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1/work/clementine-1.4.0rc1/src/core/song.h:32,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1/work/clementine-1.4.0rc1/src/internet/core/internetmodel.h:26,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1/work/clementine-1.4.0rc1/src/internet/spotify/spotifyservice.h:25,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1/work/clementine-1.4.0rc1/src/globalsearch/spotifysearchprovider.h:21,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1/work/clementine-1.4.0rc1/src/globalsearch/spotifysearchprovider.cpp:18:

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/11.1.0/include/g++-v11/bits/uniform_int_dist.h: In instantiation of ‘static _Up std::uniform_int_distribution<_IntType>::_S_nd(_Urbg&, _Up) [with _Wp = __int128 unsigned; _Urbg = std::mersenne_twister_engine<long unsigned int, 32, 624, 397, 31, 2567483615, 11, 4294967295, 7, 2636928640, 15, 4022730752, 18, 1812433253>; _Up = long unsigned int; _IntType = int]’:

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/11.1.0/include/g++-v11/bits/uniform_int_dist.h:307:35:   required from ‘std::uniform_int_distribution<_IntType>::result_type std::uniform_int_distribution<_IntType>::operator()(_UniformRandomBitGenerator&, const std::uniform_int_distribution<_IntType>::param_type&) [with _UniformRandomBitGenerator = std::mersenne_twister_engine<long unsigned int, 32, 624, 397, 31, 2567483615, 11, 4294967295, 7, 2636928640, 15, 4022730752, 18, 1812433253>; _IntType = int; std::uniform_int_distribution<_IntType>::result_type = int]’

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/11.1.0/include/g++-v11/bits/uniform_int_dist.h:193:34:   required from ‘std::uniform_int_distribution<_IntType>::result_type std::uniform_int_distribution<_IntType>::operator()(_UniformRandomBitGenerator&) [with _UniformRandomBitGenerator = std::mersenne_twister_engine<long unsigned int, 32, 624, 397, 31, 2567483615, 11, 4294967295, 7, 2636928640, 15, 4022730752, 18, 1812433253>; _IntType = int; std::uniform_int_distribution<_IntType>::result_type = int]’

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1/work/clementine-1.4.0rc1/src/globalsearch/spotifysearchprovider.cpp:276:29:   required from here

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/11.1.0/include/g++-v11/bits/uniform_int_dist.h:252:46: error: static assertion failed: W must be twice as wide as U

  252 |           static_assert(_Wp_traits::__digits == (2 * _Up_traits::__digits),

      |                                     ~~~~~~~~~^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/11.1.0/include/g++-v11/bits/uniform_int_dist.h:252:46: note: ‘(((int)__gnu_cxx::__numeric_traits_integer<__int128 unsigned>::__digits) == (2 * ((int)__gnu_cxx::__numeric_traits_integer<long unsigned int>::__digits)))’ evaluates to false

cc1plus: note: unrecognized command-line option ‘-Wno-unknown-warning-option’ may have been intended to silence earlier diagnostics

cc1plus: note: unrecognized command-line option ‘-Wno-unused-private-field’ may have been intended to silence earlier diagnostics

ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.

 * ERROR: media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   ninja -v -j1 -l0 failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  127:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2262:  Called cmake_src_compile

 *   environment, line  943:  Called cmake_build

 *   environment, line  912:  Called eninja

 *   environment, line 1364:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$@" || die "${nonfatal_args[@]}" "${*} failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1/work/clementine-1.4.0_rc1_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1/work/clementine-1.4.0rc1'

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1:

 * ERROR: media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   ninja -v -j1 -l0 failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  127:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2262:  Called cmake_src_compile

 *   environment, line  943:  Called cmake_build

 *   environment, line  912:  Called eninja

 *   environment, line 1364:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$@" || die "${nonfatal_args[@]}" "${*} failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1/work/clementine-1.4.0_rc1_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/clementine-1.4.0_rc1/work/clementine-1.4.0rc1'
```

emerge --info

```
Portage 3.0.19 (python 3.9.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-11.1.0, glibc-2.33, 5.12.9-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.12.9-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E5500_@_2.80GHz-with-glibc2.33

KiB Mem:     6046140 total,    481676 free

KiB Swap:    5242876 total,   5242096 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 09 Jun 2021 16:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 14745ab9155307a9a13a44a1db440fd7278ca8b6

Timestamp of repository tryton: Tue, 08 Jun 2021 20:25:31 +0000

Head commit of repository tryton: c8d2b298c48685265f8b27a8ddf78aab79542116

sh bash 5.1_p8

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.36.1 p3) 2.36.1

app-shells/bash:          5.1_p8::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.34.0::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18_p10::gentoo, 3.7.10_p6::gentoo, 3.8.10_p2::gentoo, 3.9.5_p2::gentoo, 3.10.0_beta2::gentoo

dev-lang/rust:            1.52.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.20.3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.43.3::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.24::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.3-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.36.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            11.1.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.12::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.33::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

tryton

    location: /var/db/repos/tryton

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/tryton.git

    masters: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* PUEL"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php8.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php8.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php8.0/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs binpkg-multi-instance config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac about accessibility acl acpi activities admin alsa amd64 apache2 apcupsd appindicator archive archiver base bcmath berkdb bidinst bluetooth bluray branding btrfs build bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cgi chromecast cli cmus connection-sharing corefonts cracklib crypt cryptsetup cups curl custom-modes cxx dbus dbusmenu declarative dhclient dhcp dhcpcd display-manager dmraid dmx dri drm dts dvb dvbpsi dvd dvdr egl elogind emboss encode exif f2fs faac fam fat fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg filemanager firebird firefox flac fontconfig force-cgi-redirect fortran fpm fuse gcrypt gd gdbm gdm gegl gentoo-vm gif gimp git glade glamor gles2 gnome-keyring gnutls gphoto2 gpm graphite gtk gtk2 gtk3 gui haptic hddtemp hfs ical iconv icu imlib infinality introspection ios ipv6 jack java jfs joypad joystick jpeg json kdbus kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libglvnd libmpeg2 libmpv libnotify libsamplerate libtirpc live livecd lm-sensors loop-aes lua-cairo lua-imlib lua-rsvg lximage lzo mad math matroska mercurial minizip mmx mmxext mng moc mod modemmanager modplug modules mount mp3 mp4 mpd mpeg mtp multilib musepack musicbrainz nano-syntax ncurses network networkmanager nfs nls npm nptl nptlonly nss ntfs ocr offlinehelp ogg openal opengl openmp optimisememory opus pam pango pcre pcre16 pdf pdfimport pdo phonon php plasma plugins png portaudio portmon postgres powermanagement ppds ppp prelink printsupport processviewer pulseaudio python qml qt3support qt4 qt5 radio rar readline reiser4 reiserfs resolvconf samba sasl screenshot sddm sdl sdl-image seccomp semantic-desktop session socks5 spell split-usr sse sse2 ssh-askpass ssl startup-notification static-libs sudo suhosin svc svg tcpd teamd terminal text tiff toolame trash tremor truetype twolame udev udf udisks unicode upower usb v4l vcd vdpau vnc vorbis weather-metar weather-xoap wext widgets wifi winbind wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xfs xinerama xinetd xkb xml xmlreader xmlwriter xmms2 xscreensaver xv xvfb xvid yuv4mpeg zip zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es es-ES en-US" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="pypy3 python2_7 python3_7 python3_8 python3_9" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 vesa virtualbox nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS
```

Agradecido de entemano por sus valiosos aportes para solventar

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://bugs.gentoo.org/788607

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Después del último aviso de portage donde se ha dejado de mantener por abandono del proyecto Clementine, he cambiado a Strawberry donde no se nota la diferencia a simple vista con Clementine.

----------

